# Weekly competition 2010-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F U2 R F' U' R F2
*2. *F' R' U' F2 R U2 R' U'
*3. *F2 U2 F' R2 U' R F2 U F' U'
*4. *R' U F R F' U R2 U
*5. *R F2 R' F' R2 U R2 F' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' L' B2 D B2 U2 F U B L' F2 L' F2 D2 U' L' D U'
*2. *D' F L U' B' F' D L' D B' U2 L' U F' U B' L U
*3. *F R' D' R2 B R' B2 R U F2 D2 L' D2 B U R' D' U2
*4. *F2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 B' D2 L2 U B U L2 R B D' B2 U'
*5. *L' D2 U R' D' L F2 U' R2 U2 L D L B L2 B2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw U Fw U2 B2 U' F' Uw' B Fw' Rw2 F' L Rw R B2 F Uw U B2 Rw2 D' L' Rw' F' Uw' B2 Fw Uw B' F D' F2 Uw Rw' Fw2 F' Uw2 L Fw2
*2. *R' D' L2 Rw F2 Uw' L2 Rw' R' D2 Rw2 B2 F Rw2 D L2 Uw2 L' Uw2 L Rw2 Fw U' L' B' F' R' D' L R Uw2 Fw' L2 F' D U R2 U B L'
*3. *Rw' U' F2 D' U L2 Rw2 Uw U F Uw' Fw2 D2 F2 Uw2 B D' Uw L R D2 Fw' D Uw' L' B F2 L' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 B' L' B2 D' Rw2
*4. *F' D2 U Rw' D2 Uw2 U Fw2 F L' R B F' Rw2 U2 Fw' U2 F' L D' Uw' U B' U2 Fw F' L2 Rw Fw Rw2 U' Fw' Rw2 Uw Rw' R' Fw R2 F L2
*5. *Fw F D' Rw2 Fw2 L U R D B D F' R' D2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw' Fw' F' Uw Rw' F2 Uw U2 B' L' R2 D' L' Rw2 Uw2 B F' Uw' Fw2 L2 Uw R' Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw Uw F2 L' Fw Rw R2 Bw U' Lw U L' Lw' D Rw Fw' R2 Bw Fw L2 R B2 Dw' Uw Lw2 Uw Fw U2 R2 B2 Bw2 Uw' U' F U2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 Lw' Rw' B2 F' L U' Bw' Rw' Fw2 D2 F2 L R U' L2 Fw Rw B' Fw' F' Lw' Fw2
*2. *D' Dw' B' U' L D' Uw R2 B' Rw' R' F L2 Lw B L' D Fw D2 Dw L' R' Fw' U' Fw2 F2 L' D2 R2 Uw2 L' F2 Lw' Uw' B2 Bw' Dw2 Fw2 D2 F D' U2 Rw Bw' Rw R2 U Rw R U B' Bw2 Fw U' Fw Dw Bw2 F' U2 Rw'
*3. *U2 L Fw' Uw' B2 L Dw' Uw2 Bw Dw2 R2 Dw Fw2 Dw U2 Fw F2 Uw' U R Uw' U2 B F2 Lw Rw R Bw2 Dw' Lw' D Fw' Uw2 B U2 F Dw Uw' L' D2 Rw D2 Bw R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 U B' Fw D U2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 F'
*4. *Lw Fw' U' Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 F Dw' U F L2 D' Uw' R' Bw U Lw2 B Bw Uw Lw' Bw' L2 Dw2 Rw Uw' Fw F R U2 B2 D L' Rw' D Uw' L' Fw Uw2 Bw' L2 Bw2 D Bw' Rw' Uw2 R2 F2 R B Dw' Bw' F2 L D Dw Uw' R2
*5. *L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Bw D R F2 Rw B2 F2 Dw U Bw Fw' Uw' R' Fw' Rw' Dw' U2 B Bw2 Fw' L' U R' B Rw2 Bw Lw2 Bw L2 B Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw Rw' R Fw2 Lw' Fw Uw U Rw2 D2 Dw U2 B F' Dw R Dw' Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 2D2 2F2 2D2 U' L' 2R U2 2L2 R' D2 3F2 2F' D' 3R2 U2 B2 U' 3R' B2 2U' U' 2B' 3U' L' 2L2 3R' D2 3R' B 2B 2F 2U2 2B L' 3F2 3R' 2F2 2U' R 2D U2 2R2 2B2 2F2 2U' U 2R' F' 2D L' 3R' B2 2B2 F' 3R2 3F' F2 2L' 2F2 D 2R 3F2 2F2 2L 2R U2 2L 2R B D 2D U 2B' 2F 2D' 2L2 D 3U2 U
*2. *3U' B' F 2D2 3U 3R2 R2 B 3R' 3F2 U 3R D2 R 2U' L 3U 2B 2U 2L' 2R 2F' F' 3U' L' 3R' R' D' 2F F 2U2 2R2 2U' B2 3R2 2F2 L' 3F L' R2 3U' L' 3F' 2F2 2L 3R2 2U' 2L2 3F2 F' L 3F 2F' L2 F' 2D' 2U2 3F 2L' 3F 2D' 3U2 2U 2L' D 2F' 2L' 3R R 2U2 2B2 L' 2L2 3U2 2R' 3F2 2D' 3R2 3U R
*3. *D2 B 2D2 3F' 3R' D' 2L2 B 2F L' 2L2 2R2 U 2F2 F' L 2R2 D' B' R 2U' U 3F F L R' 3U2 B' L' 2D' 3F2 2D L' U' 2R2 3F' 2L' 3R R2 2B' 2F 3U2 3F2 2L2 2R D' 3U2 L 3R' D' 2U B' 2U F 3U2 B2 L 2L' 2F' 3U' 3F2 2R' B2 2R' R' B R' D U2 3R2 3U 3R' B2 2B2 2F F' L' R 2F F'
*4. *L 2R 2B F2 L2 R 2D 3F' 2R' R' F L' B' L' U 2B2 L F' L B' F' R' U' L' 3F' 2R' 2D2 3U U2 3F2 F D2 2D U' L 3F2 3R' 2D B 2U' L' 2R' D2 3U 2L2 B2 2F2 R2 D' 3U 2R' D' 2D U F2 R' 2D' B 3R2 2B 2F' 3U2 3F2 F U2 L 3R' 2D 3F 2R2 2D' L2 3F L2 3U B' U' B 3R2 R'
*5. *U B 3F' 3R' 2D' 2B' 2F2 2L' 2R' 2B' 3U' U2 2R' 2F F 3R2 R' 2F R 3F 3R' 2D 2L2 3F2 2L2 2R' R2 2D' 2R 2B' 2D' B' 2U 3F2 3R' 3U 2U2 3R B' 2D2 2U' U 2L' 2R' D2 2U 3F F2 3U2 2U' B 3F' 3R2 R2 2B' R2 3F 2F2 U' B' 2B2 2U F2 3R' D2 2L 2R2 R' D2 F U' B2 3F 2F2 D2 2D 3U2 2U U' 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' 2U' 2R2 F2 L2 2U2 3B2 F' 2L2 3D' L 2D2 L' 3F2 2F2 2L' 3R2 3B' 2R 3F' 2D' 2L2 B 2B2 2D 3U' B 3D2 2U B' 2B2 2L2 3L2 2R B2 R D 2D 2F D2 R 3D2 2L' 2D' 2B' 3B' 3U 2U' L2 U' B2 3D2 2U' B2 2U2 2F 2R 2U' 3L 2R2 R2 B2 L2 2R2 3D2 3L' 3F 3U 2F 3U2 2B2 2F 3D' 2R2 2B' 3D2 L 3F 2D' U2 3B U B 2F 3D 3R 2R' R D 2D 2U 3F' F2 L 3F 2F2 F 3D2 2R2 D2
*2. *2B' 3B' 3L 3B2 2U' 2B' 3D' L2 3U 2R2 3B2 3D' 3U' 3L' 2B2 3U' L' 2U 2F' 3D2 3U 3R' B2 L 2B' 3U2 B 3U B 2B2 3D2 3L 2B 3F 2F 3U2 2B 3R2 2D' B2 3B2 F2 2U' 3L 3R2 U' B2 3L' 3R2 D 3B2 2L2 D2 3D U' 3B2 2F 2D' 3D' 2R' 3F' 2L2 R' D F L' B' 2U 2F L2 2F2 F R' 3U 2U 2R2 3B' F L D 3U U2 R2 D R U2 2F' 2D2 3F' F 3R' 2R' 3D L2 3U' B2 3D 3U R' 3D
*3. *2R2 2D' 2B' 2L2 3L' F 3L2 3B' 3F R 3D' L 3L' 2R' 3F2 F2 3D2 2L' 3D 3R D' 3D 2U 3L' F2 L2 2B 3F 3L 2U U' 3R2 3F' F R2 2B' 2F' F D2 U' L 2D' 2U2 2R 3U L 3B2 F' 3D2 3L2 F2 L 2L 3B 2U' F2 3L' B' U' 3B' U 3R2 2D2 3F2 3D2 F' 2D 3U' 2B2 3D' B' D 2B2 3D2 U2 3B' 3F2 2F2 3R U' 2L2 3L' R2 3U L2 3L' 3R' 2R2 3D2 U' 3F U' B' L B' 2U F 3D2 2B2 2U
*4. *B' 3D2 2R' 2D2 2U2 B2 2B' 2D2 3L 3B F' D' 3F L R' 2F 3R' 2B 2D2 R' 2U2 2R 2F' F 3D' 2L2 2F' 2R' 2F L2 2R2 3U2 L2 U' R' B2 3B2 2F2 3U2 2F 2U2 3R2 3B F 3D' 2R F2 2R2 F' U 2B2 2D' 3U F 2D2 3D2 2U 3F2 2D2 2U2 3B F2 2L' 2B' 3R 2F R 2B2 3F 2D B 2L F 2L' 3L2 U R 2F' 2D 2F2 3R' 2F 2L2 3R' R2 U2 3L2 2R' 2B2 F D2 B 2F 3L' D' 3U2 2B' D U2 F2
*5. *3F 2R 3U2 2B R' B2 D 3U2 L 3L2 2D 2L 2D2 2U2 3F' R B 2B2 3B 2D' 2U2 3B 2R' 2B' 2F 2R2 2U' 3L' B D' 2D2 2U2 2L' U 2F2 D 3F' 2U2 3F2 2D 3D' 3F2 L' 2U2 B 2B 3D2 B 3R' 3B 3R R2 B2 3U B' 3F' 3R' 2D' 2B2 3U2 R2 2D' 3U 2R' 3D2 3B 3D 2U2 2L 3R R' F 2U2 L 3B' 2U' 3L' 2D' L R 2B' 3L' 2R 2D2 2L 3F2 2F 3D' 2L2 2B' 3U2 2B' 2D2 2U' 2B' D' 2D 3R 2D' 2L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U F' U R2 U' R' U R
*2. *R U R2 U' F R2 U2 F'
*3. *R F U R' F2 R U F2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L' F' U' L2 B2 F2 L' B' L' F' U2 R2 F' D' R' D2 U'
*2. *L2 D U2 L' D2 R B' D U' L2 D2 F' R' D2 U F L2 U2
*3. *D2 B L2 U2 R D2 B' U R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 R' F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' L2 Uw U' L Fw' D' B D2 B R D2 B F2 D U2 L' Rw R Fw F' D Uw' U2 Rw R2 Fw' Rw Fw F L R U B F' Uw L U' Rw' U2
*2. *Fw2 D L2 D R D Uw L2 R' U2 Fw' U' F Rw R' D' B2 D R' D' L2 B R' D2 L' R' B' Fw U R2 D2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 D F2 L Fw
*3. *Rw' B2 R2 B Fw' D' Fw2 R U2 L Fw D2 B2 D L Rw' R B F2 Uw' F U2 B Fw' Uw' B' Fw' F2 R B' D' L2 D U' L' Rw Fw R2 D2 Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw D2 L Dw' L' R' D Rw' Fw2 Dw2 F' Lw2 B' Fw' U2 R' D R D L Rw Dw2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 F' L R2 Uw B L2 D Fw2 Uw L2 Lw F R' Bw' Dw2 Fw Dw' R' Fw U2 B' L' B2 Fw D' Bw' U B' Rw2 R' F' L' Uw2 U
*2. *Uw2 Bw2 D2 Uw2 L' Dw2 Uw Rw' Dw2 Bw2 D2 Fw' Lw Dw2 F' D' Dw2 Rw F2 U2 Fw2 R F2 U' Rw' Fw' Lw2 R U' F' D Uw' B' U' Rw' Dw L Lw' R' D Dw2 B R2 U R' Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 Rw Uw B2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' L F2 Rw2 R'
*3. *U2 F2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' Rw D U' L U2 B Bw Fw' Lw2 D L' D' F Lw' Rw2 R2 B2 Bw Fw' F' Lw Fw' F Lw R D' F' Lw Dw' Bw2 F' Rw F' Lw' R Bw Dw2 Lw2 F' D2 L' Rw2 D Dw' Lw Rw' R2 D2 Bw' Rw2 Uw L Rw Uw' Rw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F2 R' U2 R2 B R2 D L' U2 L2 D L B L' R B' U'
*2. *L' F' L2 R F' D' U B' D L' R' U' R' D' F2 L R F
*3. *R B' L2 B D F L' D F D' B2 R2 B' R D' U2 R' U2
*4. *D2 R B2 F2 R U' F' L F D' L R' D2 B2 U' B D R
*5. *F' D2 U' R F2 U' F2 D U' B' F' U' F2 L' B' U F2 R2
*6. *B R' U' B' L' D2 L' B D R2 F' R F2 L2 F' R' D2 F'
*7. *B F' L' B U B2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 U F2 R U' B2
*8. *B F2 D F2 U F' R' D F' U R' B U2 B2 U L' R U2
*9. *U2 R B2 F L2 D' F L' F' D' L' B' R D F L F' U'
*10. *F R D' R2 U F2 R2 F L2 R' D L' F2 D U2 R' B D'
*11. *D2 B D' L R D U2 L2 F' L' U R' D' B U' F' L2
*12. *F2 D2 U' B F2 U L D R U2 L' U' B F2 R' F' D2 R'
*13. *F2 U' R' D2 F' R' B' L F L' F' U B2 R' B D2 R U'
*14. *L2 U2 B' D' L U F' R' B U2 F2 U' L B' L B2 U2 F2
*15. *B' F2 U R' D2 L F L B R2 U' F' D2 F L R B F2
*16. *B F2 L2 R' F R F2 R B L2 D2 U L' B2 U B D U
*17. *D' B R2 D L U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U B2 R B' L U' R'
*18. *L2 R B' D F' L B2 F' L F2 L R B2 F2 U' R' U R2
*19. *U2 R2 B' U B' R2 B U2 B F2 L' F' D2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2
*20. *F2 U2 B R F2 D2 F' D F' L R' D L U F' L' R U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' U2 B2 R B D' R U2 B2 L B D' R' D2 U' L2 F' D'
*2. *D' F R' D' B U R F' U2 F' R B' L' D' L2 B2 D
*3. *F2 D2 L' R2 D2 L' D2 B2 L2 D B' U R F' L' U' R2 U
*4. *R B' D' B' R B F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U L D2 B' D' R2
*5. *D L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U F2 R' D2 F D L2 B' L U B U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' F D B F' D2 L B R' F' D L B' L' B R' B'
*2. *L' R D R' F U' L2 F' U R B' L B2 R F2 D R'
*3. *U2 B' L' D L B2 U' R D' R' F2 L U L' D' F D2 U2
*4. *L2 D' R2 D2 L' B L' F R B2 U2 B2 U2 B L' B' U' R
*5. *D F' U F L F2 D R2 D U' L D L D' F L F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U F2 L2 B' F2 U2 L F' R F L' U2 B' U2 B2 F L' U
*2. *D' F2 L' R' U' L2 U' F U2 L F2 D R U2 B L D' U
*3. *B' U B2 R B F' D2 L R2 D B' U2 L2 F2 R2 U L' R'
*4. *B' R D2 F2 L B2 D2 L' F' D' U' F2 R' B' R F' L' U'
*5. *F' R F2 D R2 F' R D2 B F D B2 L D2 R2 B2 L2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' R2 U2 R2 F L2 U F' U' B' R' D2 U' L F' L D2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F' R F' U2 R' F U
*3. *U2 B U F D' R' B R2 D U2 B D F' L' R2 D' F' D'
*4. *U2 B' Fw2 F' R2 Uw' U2 R' F2 L Fw' L' B2 Rw2 U B2 D2 B' Fw2 L' Uw L2 F2 U' F' R' D2 F2 L2 Uw2 L U' B2 F R2 Uw' B' Uw2 L2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' U R U F2 U2 R' F'
*3. *D' R' U B U F D2 B L B' D2 R D L R U2 R
*4. *B2 D2 L Uw2 B' R B' U2 Rw Fw F' L B2 Fw U' L2 Uw U' L Rw R2 D Uw' L' Fw2 F2 U' Fw' R' B2 Rw2 D' Uw B U2 L Rw2 B2 Uw2 R2
*5. *U Bw2 Fw Lw Dw Rw2 D Uw Bw F' D2 L' Dw' Fw' Rw U' Rw R2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R Uw Rw F2 U2 R2 Bw' Lw Dw2 Uw' Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 L' B2 D Fw R2 Bw' Uw2 B Dw2 Bw Lw' D' Fw F' U2 Fw L' F2 Uw U2 F2 D' Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R U R L' U R L' U' l' r b u'
*2. *U R' U B' R U' L' R' L' l r' b u'
*3. *B' L' B' R U' L R' B' l b u'
*4. *L U' R' B U' B U' R' U l' r' b
*5. *U R' U' B L' B U' R' l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,-4) (0,4) (0,3) (-5,2) (0,2) (4,4) (2,0) (1,0) (0,3) (-1,0) (4,4) (2,0) (6,2) (1,0) (0,1) (5,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,0)
*2. *(-5,2) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (3,5) (-3,4) (-2,2) (2,0) (-1,4) (-4,0) (-1,2) (4,2) (2,4) (-2,5) (3,0)
*3. *(0,2) (-5,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (-2,3) (3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (4,3) (4,4) (-1,2) (2,0)
*4. *(0,6) (0,6) (-3,3) (4,5) (0,4) (0,2) (6,2) (6,2) (0,4) (2,4) (-4,2) (6,2) (6,4) (-2,4) (-2,5)
*5. *(0,5) (-2,-5) (3,0) (6,3) (0,5) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,2) (0,3) (-5,1) (3,2) (3,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,0) (-1,3) (0,0)


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 8, 2010)

*2x2* 6.44, (5.79), (8.26), 7.73, 6.27 = 6.81
*3x3:* 13.62, (13.37), 15.65, 14.22, (18.89) = 14.50
*4x4:* 1:33.46, 1:32.07, (1:15.47), 1:26.87, (DNF) = 1:30.80
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = 2:02.77
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = 4:47.64
*3x3 OH:* (34.00), 30.22, (26.14), 29.17, 29.58 = 29.66
*Pyraminx:* (23.21), 13.41, 10.92+, 12.21, (9.65) = 12.18
*Clock:* 22.92+, 20.05, (14.07), 18.32, (25.34) = 20.43

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 30.07 = 30.07 - very bad accuracy
*3x3 BLD:* 1:16.97, DNF, DNF = 1:16.97
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
_-I was being really safe, double checking to make sure the letters were correct and I still managed to have the x-center "B" occur twice. It should've been an the letter "A". I could've fixed it but couldn't be bothered.
-Same deal, had a repeating letter, except this time I didn't go check the cycles.
-Made a mistake in a comm and didn't exactly know where I was so gave up._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 7/12(55:56.01) = 2 points :fp


----------



## PeterV (Dec 9, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.27, 9.69, (DNF), 7.06, (6.84) = *8.34 avg.*

3x3x3: 25.40, 24.25, 24.16, (25.52), (23.97) = *24.60 avg.*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 9, 2010)

2x2: 2.92, 2.85, 4.25, 2.39, 3.12 = 2.96
3x3: 10.67, 9.45, 9.57, 13.44, 7.75 = 9.90
4x4: 43.56, 50.00, 46.91, 48.78, 55.36 = 48.56
5x5: 1:27.40, 1:29.60, 1:35.63, 1:27.64, 1:25.27 = 1:28.21
6x6: 2:44.85, 2:43.99, 2:56.90, 3:02.09, 3:00.60 = 2:54.12
7x7: 4:57.90, 4:47.60, 4:52.20, 5:02.71, 4:26.19 = 4:52.57
2x2 BLD: 22.39, 12.01+, DNF(7.55) = 12.01
3x3 BLD: 1:19.03, 1:22.85, 1:24.24 = 1:19.03
4x4 BLD: 8:47.03, 6:45.54, DNF (9:29) = 6:45.54- what the hell?! :s nl PB is 8:33 
5x5 BLD: 27:08.68, DNF (25:07), DNSy = 27:08.68 - PB by 3 minutes 
Multi BLD: 4/5 25:33 - First time trying 5 cubes, very satisfied with the result! Only 5 edges wrong on the 4th cube. 
3x3 OH: 22.13, 19.40, 19.66, 16.83, 19.90 = 19.65
3x3 WF: 1:36.54, 1:49.90, 1:56.20, 1:30.31, 1:54.15 = 1:46.86
3x3 MTS: 53.71, 1:03.45, 1:02.92, 1:01.87, 51.64 = 59.50
2-4 relay: 1:01.74
2-5 relay: 2:34.40
Magic: 1.31, 1.34, 1.40, 1.28, 1.31 = 1.32
Master Magic: 3.47, 3.33, 3.50, 4.03, 3.75 = 3.57
Clock: 9.84, 10.11, 10.56, 9.33, 9.27 = 9.76
Megaminx: 58.97, 58.03, 58.77, 59.44, 53.34 = 58.59
Pyraminx: 4.84, 4.61, 5.02, 4.96, 5.15 = 4.94
Square-1: 19.63, 21.81, 18.76, 28.66, 17.01 = 20.07

FMC: 32



Spoiler



Scramble: D' R2 U2 R2 F L2 U F' U' B' R' D2 U' L F' L D2 R2
Solution: D' R' F' D' F2 R' U R' B U' B2 U2 R' U' B' R B U2 B' R B2 L U L' U' B' F U R U' R' F' (32)

2x2x2: D' R' F' D' F2 (5)
2x2x3: R' U R' B U' B2 (11)
F2L: U2 R' U' B' R B U2 B' R *B* (21)
LL: *B* L U L' U' B' F U R U' R' F' (33)
1 move cancels.

So boring with a PLL skip, but at least I worked for quite a while trying to get a decent F2L.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 9, 2010)

2x2: 5.22 2.63 4.16 2.25 3.06
3x3: 10.41 10.59 10.33 9.78 8.56
4x4: 51.72 54.52 50.21 55.52 1:22.86
5x5: 1:31.83 1:32.21 1:43.53 1:33.50 1:34.22
6x6: 3:47.59 3:53.59 3:35.40 3:51.77 3:18.06
2x2 BLD: 13.43+ DNF 17.88
3x3 BLD: DNF DNF DNF
Multi BLD: 1/2 7:35.60
3x3 OH: 18.19 16.78 16.75 18.05 14.65
3x3 WF: 2:59.75 2:43.29 3:12.44 3:02.50 DNF
3x3 MTS: DNF 1:14.65 1:20.65 1:19.44 1:10.19
2-4 relay: 1:03.22
2-5 relay: 2:46.88
Magic: 1.74 1.59 1.59 1.60 1.80
Master Magic: 4.57 4.94 4.90 4.44 4.50
Clock: 14.50 11.61 13.36 12.16 12.75
Megaminx: 1:55.78 1:57.59 2:00.05 1:59.63 DNF
Pyraminx: 7.75 5.97 5.09 5.65 5.15
Square-1: 22.81 25.63 31.00 18.44 24.78

FMC: 29


Spoiler



Scramble: D' R2 U2 R2 F L2 U F' U' B' R' D2 U' L F' L D2 R2
Solution: D' R' F' D' F2 R U2 R' D B' D' B2 U2 B' U B' U B R' U R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2

2x2x2: D' R' F' D' F2 (5)
2x2x3: R U2 R' D B' D' (6)
The rest: B2 U2 B' U B' U B R' U R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2(18)


----------



## HaraldS (Dec 9, 2010)

3x3x3: DNF
2x2x2: 4.68 (FAAIL  )
4x4x4: DNF (only 7 pops)
FMC:
OH:


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 9, 2010)

*3x3:* 10.61, (8.29), 9.02, (DNF), 10.25 = 9.96
Comment: Sub-10 is what counts  DNF was 9.50 off by an M'.
*2x2:* 2.56, (2.29), 2.48, 2.32, (5.62) = 2.45
Comment: What the duck?! So many 1-look solves.
*OH:* 20.54, (26.34), (14.80), 22.67, 15.42 = 19.55
Comment: Lol, so inconsistent 
*5x5:* (1:45.72), 1:31.58, 1:29.60, (1:24.61), 1:41.67 = 1:34.28
Comment: Really good single, but the last solve ruined it.
*4x4:* (52.07), 58.97, 54.87, 1:06.15, (DNF) = 1:00.00
Comment: Words can not describe how pathetic this avg is (59.997).
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Comment: yay...
*Multi BLD:* 4/5 in 24:22.33 = 3 points
Comment: Apparently I always get n-1/n when doing Multi  I'm very disappointed about this, but... at least I already beat Morten 
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 17:25.17 = 17:25.17
Comment: 1st: 2 centers off (12:09) , 2nd: forgot to do parity alg for centers, 3rd: success!!!
*FMC:* 32 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: D' R2 U2 R2 F L2 U F' U' B' R' D2 U' L F' L D2 R2 (18)
Solution: D' R' F' D' F2 y F' R2 U2 F2 U R' F y R' F L D R' D' L' R2 F' L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F2 U (32)
D' R' F' D' F2 (5/5) 2x2x2
y F' R2 U2 F2 U R' F (7/12) 2x2x3
y R' F L D R' D' L' R2 (8/20) finish F2L
F' L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F2 (11/31) OLL
U (1/31) PLL (skipped)

So boring with a PLL skip, but at least I worked for quite a while trying to get a better F2L then Simon .
Also had an 11 move F2L minus 1 edge and pair but I couldn't find a good continuation for that.
All in all pretty happy with 32 moves.


*2x2 BLD:* 20.40, 31.40, DNF = 20.40
*Pyra:* (9.85), 9.13, (6.48), 9.10, 7.99 = 8.74
Comment: Woot, sub-9.
*Square-1:* 40.50, (47.76), 38.27, (24.41), 26.29 = 35.02
Comment: :tu
*Master Magic:* 2.91, (3.61), (2.71), 3.21, 3.56 = 3.23
*2-3-4:* 1:07.71
Comment: Double parity 
*2-3-4-5:* 2:53.80
Comment: All possible parities again.
*Megaminx:* 1:38.63, (1:35.61), 1:40.97, (1:47.80), 1:41.78 = 1:40.46
*7x7:* 4:56.00, 4:26.50, 4:59.72, 5:05.85, DNS = 5:00.69
*MTS:* (1:50.18), 2:22.20, 2:06.20, 2:40.49, (DNS) = 2:22.96


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 9, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Mats: I forgot to save my 4x4 times, but the only thing I can't remember are the deicmals. Can I just put for example 54.99?



Yes, if you're sure about the seconds xx.99 is ok.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 9, 2010)

*3x3x3BLD:* 41.80, 33.44, DNF = *33.44*
*4x4x4BLD:* 3:17.12, 3:31.29, 3:57.98 = *3:17.12*
yey for all 3, done back to back as you may tell.
*3x3x3Multi: 8/10* 34:23.97
better than last week


----------



## Elliot (Dec 9, 2010)

*2x2* - 4.32, (3.87), 5.48, (6.06), 5.36 = *5.05*
*3x3* - 14.55, 13.74, (15.11), 13.47, (10.52) = *13.92*
Great last solve! It was non-lucky.
*4x4* - (1:07.55), 1:16.13, 1:10.08, 1:10.38, (1:18.06) = *1:12.20*
*5x5* - 
*2 BLD* - 1:27.72, 59.18, 1:24.03 = *59.18*
*3 BLD* - 4:52.67, DNF(5:23.96), 5:22.58 = *4:52.67*
*3 MultiBLD* - 1/2 in 15:21.09
*3 OH* - 20.23, 22.47, (27.22), (19.35), 19.74 = *20.81*
*3 MTS* - 
*2-4 Relay* - 1:44.36
*2-5 Relay* - 
*Magic* - 
*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 14.98, 11.85, (9.53), (15.94), 13.13 = *13.32*


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 9, 2010)

*2x2*: 3.97 - 3.91, (4.25), 3.76, (2.52), 4.25 (decent)
*3x3*: 13.89 - (15.96), 13.63, 14.56, 13.47, (13.06) (notbad)
*3OH*: 25.25 - 24.13, 26.40, (29.83), (22.69), 25.21 (awesome)
*4x4*:
*Pyra*: 4.78 - (5.65), 5.00, (3.83), 5.33, 4.00 (not so bad)
*Mega*: 1:37.72 - 1:34.78, (1:30.02), (1:55.22+), 1:40.77, 1:37.61 (ahh single)


----------



## irontwig (Dec 9, 2010)

FMC: 32 moves


Spoiler



D' R' F' D' B F2 R2 U' B2 U' L U R' U' L' U L U' L2 R B R2 B' L B R2 B' U2 R' B2 R' B2

D' R' F' D' B F2 [2x2x2]
R2 U' B2.R' [Siamese missing one edge]
L U' L' R:U2 R' B2 R' B2 [Leaving four corners]

.=U' L U R' U' L' U R 
:=L' B R2 B' L B R2 B'

Promising scramble, was expecting sub-30.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 6.06, (8.66), 7.72, (6.02), 7.15 = 6.80
*3x3x3*: (16.25), 19.27, (19.75), 18.38, 18.15 = 18.60
*Pyraminx*: (34.59), 25.63, (12.84), 20.44, 18.52 = 21.53

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 18.46, DNF(23.59), 19.86 = 18.46
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 50.71, 42.15, 42.94 = 42.15
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 4:03.03, DNF(3:30.86), DNF(4:08.56) = 4:03.03
Comment: Second was off by 2+2+3 centers, and the third was because I forgot the first few wings.
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(10:10.19), DNF(9:45.08), DNF(7:33.34) = DNF
*7x7x7*: DNF(1:20:13.52), DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/7 = 1 in 14:53
*3x3x3 One Handed*: DNF(2:39.40), 1:56.31, 2:18.56, DNF(2:02.19), DNF(2:13.46) = DNF
*3x3x3 Match the Scramble*: DNF(3:30.04), DNF(2:33.56), DNF(2:22.16), DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## da25centz (Dec 9, 2010)

2x2:
(7.04) 9.38 (12.97) 9.94 12.40 =>10.57

3x3:
28.19 29.11 (29.35) (24.49) 29.03 => 29.01

Pyra:
21.73 24.74 21.46 (32.97) (18.39) => 22.64


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2010)

Just recovered from a fever 

*2x2* : 4.62, 5.08, 4.71, 6.39, 6.99 = 5.39

*3x3* : 13.57, 15.26, 13.58, 13.23, 13.18 = 13.46

*4x4* : 1:16.29, 1:16.43, 1:21.27, 1:29.48, 1:25.02 = 1:20.90
...Epic fail.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* = 2:01.82
...Could't even sub 2?.........

*Pyraminx* : 7.01, 8.91, 6.69, 6.79, 5.26 = 6.83


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 10, 2010)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 35 HTM*

Couldnt find a good continuation after F2L - 1 slot so decided to have a go at this NISS thingy: PB!
Still pretty bummed that all three insertions I found did not cancel any moves...



Spoiler



D' R' F' D' F2 *2x2x2 5 - 5*
R U2 R' B R2 U R2 U2 L' B2 L *F2L - 1 slot 11 - 16*

NISS:
U2 B' U' B  * F2L 4 - 20*
L' U' B' U B L U2 leaves three corners *7 - 27*

D' R' F' # D' F2 R U2 R' B R2 U R2 U2 L' B2 L U2 L' B' U' B U L B' U B U2 leaves three corners

at # insert D R D' L2 D R' D' L2 to cycle three corners *8 - 35*

Solution D' R' F' D R D' L2 D R' D' L2 D' F2 R U2 R' B R2 U R2 U2 L' B2 L U2 L' B' U' B U L B' U B U2 35 HTM


----------



## CatchO (Dec 10, 2010)

2x2: 3.10 - 2.93 3.58 2.81 (3.60) (2.71)
3x3: 14.06 - 15.49 12.76 (15.74) 13.92 (10.94)
FMC: 39 - z2 R2 B L U2 L' U' L' F z x' F' U D R U' R' D' U y' R' F R U y' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U x R2 U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R'


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 10, 2010)

2x2
Times: 7.32, 6.44, (7.52), 6.88, (5.93)
Average: 6.88
Pretty consistent

3x3
Times: (16.34), 15.64, 14.89, 15.20, (14.48)
Average: 15.24
Meh...I want sub 15

4x4
Times: 1:37.14, 1:41.52, (1:54.36), 1:44.01, (1:32.95)
Average: 1:40.89
Done with Dayan 4x4

5x5
Times: 4:49.52, (4:50.49), 4:38.35, 4:38.99, (4:31.41)
Average: 4:42.29
Pretty consistent...hate 5x5, though

3x3 OH
Times: (51.06), 46.52, 45.13, (31.17), 39.98
Average: 43.88
Not bad

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
Time: 2:05.41
I thought it went okay

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
Time: 6:41.91
Don't really know how to judge this

Magic
Times: (1.81), 1.86, 1.90, 1.86, (2.56)
Average: 1.87
Pretty consistent

Master Magic
Times: (4.88), 5.91, 5.13, 5.41, (6.15)
Average: 5.48
Still getting used to master magic

Pyraminx
Times: 18.24, (26.77), (12.29), 17.89, 16.97
Average: 17.70
Pretty standard


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 10, 2010)

Austin Reed
*3x3*: 22.58, (27.47), 20.99, 21.32, (14.11)= *21.59*
*4x4*: (2:46.03), 2:15.40, (2:09.43), 2:18.45, 2:10.12= *2:19.89*
*3x3 BLD* DNF (7:29.89), DNF (11:17.99), DNF (8:24.87) = *DNF*
*Magic* 1.46, (1.64), 1.59, 1.44, (1.42) = *1.49*
*Square-1* (1:09.07), 55.75, (51.32), 59.35, 56.05 =*58.32*


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 11, 2010)

*2x2-*3.88, 3.29, 4.03, 3.47, 3.61=*3.66*
*3x3-*12.66, 15.03, 9.83, 9.64, 10.85=*11.11 * 15s PLL skip:fp
*4x4-*1:05.77, 52.52, 56.66, 53.14, 57.15=*56.65 * i suck at 4x4
*5x5-*1:55.78, 1:53.68, 2:05.58, 2:18.73, 1:59.51=*2:00.29* suck at 5x5 too..
*3x3 OH-*15.36, 16.45, 18.32, 15.44, 20.43=*16.74*
*3x3 BLD-*3:19.73, DNF(3:03.26), 2:42.09=*2:42.09*
*2x2 BLD-*18.27,DNF,DNF=*18.27*
*3x3 fewest move-*F'BD'R'FRUR2UR'U'BU2B'LU'L'D2U'BUB'D2UR'U2RUR'U'RBU2B2U'B2U'B2U2BR2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' B2U'-*51moves* lol...never done this before
*2-3-4 relay-1:18.96*
*2-3-4-5 relay-3:17.80*
*megaminx-*2:48.00, 2:50.09, 2:28.17, 2:23.56, 2:35.40=*2:37.19*man this failed completely


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 11, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.20 (4.89) 5.40 (DNF) 5.14 => 5.25

*3x3:* (16.79) 15.71 16.49 16.58 (14.94) => 16.26

Comment: That was really dumb... not only did I do badly compared to the times I have gotten recently, but also the single and average just _had_ to tie my competition PBs exactly 

*4x4:* (1:17.58) 1:11.98 (1:03.41) 1:12.08 1:08.88 => 1:10.98

*5x5:* 2:52.10 (2:59.81) (2:47.00) 2:47.94 2:49.90 => 2:49.98

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 20.61 => 20.61

*3x3 OH:* (33.69) (51.55) 36.64 36.34 33.77 => 35.58

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:32.64

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:43.21

*Magic:* (1.27) 1.43 1.35 (1.85) 1.40 => 1.39

*Master Magic:* (2.80) 2.97 2.80 (3.63) 2.96 => 2.91

*Clock:* (14.54) 13.62 (13.28) 13.98 14.35 => 13.98

*Pyraminx:* (13.43) (9.44) 11.69 10.52 12.14 => 11.45

*Square-1:* (1:56.14) 1:14.88 (34.17) 54.45 51.17 => 1:00.16


----------



## Attila (Dec 11, 2010)

FMC: (34)
R2U2D2F’D’ B’R’U’BUB U’LR’UF’U2FL’U’ R’F’L’RULR’F’L’RURB2L 
R2U2D2F’D’ (5) Ortega 1. step,
B’R’U’BUB (6/11) Ortega 2. step,
U’LR’UF’U2FL’U’ (9/20) Ortega 3. step + 6 edges solved
R’F’L’RULR’F’L’RURB2L (14/34) 6E4C.


----------



## celli (Dec 11, 2010)

3x3: (26.14), 29.62, (40.61), 31.61, 30.87 = 30.70


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 11, 2010)

*2x2* 6.62, 6.46, 6.39, 6.96, 7.96 = avg5: 6.68 (σ = 0.21)
*3x3* 18.61, 15.91, 15.44, 18.83, 16.27 = avg5: 16.93 (σ = 1.20)
*4x4* 1:23.83, 1:28.55, 1:14.29, 1:08.12, 1:40.39 = avg5: 1:22.22 (σ = 5.93)

*Relay 2-3-4* 2:06.62
*Relay 2-3-4-5* 5:05.55


----------



## Lumej (Dec 12, 2010)

3x3wf: (3:10.16), 2:39.59, (2:12.25), 2:18.84, 2:40.30 = 2:32.91
3x3bld: 3:37.44, DNF, 4:29.13 = 3:37.44
2x2: 8.04, (6.92), 10.62, 11.38, (13.38) = 10.01
3x3: 27.70, 23.69, (28.15), 24.99, (15.73) = 25.46 The last scramble was awesome!
2x2bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3oh: (1:18.91), 58.17, 1:12.18, (48.34), 1:09.20 = 1:06.52
234: 2:46.33
2345: 5:52.21
4x4: 2:16.44 2:05.13, 2:16.12, (2:23.83), (1:41.46) = 2:12.56 horrible


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 12, 2010)

*2x2* : (2.45), 4.24, (6.41+), 2.45, 3.90 = 3.53

*3x3* : (13.84), 12.73, 10.61, (10.05), 10.09 = 11.14

*3x3 OH* : 20.59, (24.32), (17.77), 19.99, 18.67 = 19.75

*4x4* : (50.41O), 38.78P, (35.32), 43.55OP, 35.66 = 39.33
Woahhhh

*5x5 *: (1:55.02), 1:32.08, 1:51.95, (1:31.18), 1:40.07 = 1:41.36
8.16 SD 

*3x3 BLD* : 2:02.30, 1:30.41, DNF(1:52.49) = 1:30.41

*2x2 BLD* : 26.60+, 19.89, DNF(20.33) = 19.89

*Square-1* : (49.55), 40.72, 43.79, 39.78, (26.67) = 41.43

*Clock* : 12.80, (10.94), 14.08, 15.96, (17.58) = 14.28

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:07.92

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:03.97


----------



## jave (Dec 12, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.81, 9.19+, 7.61, 14.94, DNF
3x3x3: 31.47, 29.38, 33.06, 26.02, 34.84
4x4x4: 1:49.65, 1:48.30, 2:01.53, 1:44.52, 2:33.31


----------



## Laura O (Dec 12, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (23.70), 19.09, (18.30), 21.24, 20.70 = 20.34
*4x4x4*: 1:26.82, 1:15.71, 1:24.86, (1:31.09), (1:10.71) = 1:22.46
*5x5x5*: 2:59.28, 2:41.34, (2:32.83), 2:36.89, (3:00.75) = 2:45.84

*Clock*: 7.59, 7.56, (6.46), (8.33), 6.93 = 7.36
Comment: counting sub 7, nice


----------



## CUB3R01 (Dec 12, 2010)

*3x3: * 21.04, (21.92), 19.51, 18.66, (17.67) = 19.73
mehhhhh
*4x4:* 1:18.97, 1:17.85, (1:27.65), 1:18.74, (1:09.87) = 1:18.52
My PB single and average!
*7x7:* 
I didn't realize how much fun 7x7 was until a few days ago. Now I'm hooked!
Edit: forgot to complete this event 
*Pyraminx:* (26.98), (14.00), 19.82, 14.99, 14.70 = 16.50


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Dec 13, 2010)

*2x2x2: *(5.82) , 6.11 , 6.98 , (12.73) , 6.72 =
*3x3x3: *18.54 , 16.94 , (19.16) , (15.44) , 17.04 = 17.51 
*4x4x4: *(48.95) , (59.10) , 58.88 , 54.80 , 52.33 = 55.34 
*5x5x5: *2:14.59 , 1:53.94 , (1:51.16) , 2:00.53 , (DNF) =
*6x6x6: *4:28.43 , (4:57.89) , 4:15.47 , (4:01.56) , 4:12.52 =
*7x7x7: *
*2x2x2 Blindfolded : *DNF , 50.25 , DNF =
*3x3x3 Blindfolded : *2:37.94 , DNS , DNS = 2:37.94
*3x3x3 One Handed: *59.84 , (1:04.30) , 49.95 , 45.09 , (39.54) =
*3x3x3 With Feet : *
*3x3x3 Match the scramble : *
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves :*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : * 1:27.76 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : *3:24.71
*Magic: *3.23 , (2.26) , 3.18 , (4.25) , 2.61 =
*Clock : *
*MegaMinx : * 
*PyraMinx: * 14.29 , (20.43) , 15.30 , 14.08 , (11.54) = 14.67


----------



## okayama (Dec 13, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 19.71, (18.17), 21.09, 21.93, (23.42) = 20.91

*4x4x4*: (1:43.14), 2:05.10, 1:48.43, (2:15.01), 1:52.67 = 1:55.40
OP, OP, DP, DP, DP = 

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 43.01, DNS, DNS = 43.01

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:50.85, DNS, DNS = 2:50.85
1st: Sub 3 min! Great!

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 16:04.59, DNS, DNS = 16:04.59

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [42:45.93], DNS, DNS = DNF
1st: Off by 2 +-centers and 2 X-centers

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 31 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: D' R2 U2 R2 F L2 U F' U' B' R' D2 U' L F' L D2 R2
Solution: U R F R2 U' D' L' F' L F D U' F' R2 D' F' D F' U2 F2 B' U F' U' B2 U F U' R' D' R2

NISS solve.

(Inverse)
2x2x2 block: R2 D R B'

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B R' D' R2

Pseudo 2x2x3 block: U R' F R2

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R2 F' R' U'
(NB: that should be R2 F' R U', but I wrongly turned R2 F' R' U', and found the following skeleton.)

2x2x2 block: R2 D R * B'
Pseudo 2x2x3 block: F2 U2
More 2x2x1 block + c/e pair: F D' F D
Finish pseudo F2L: R2 F U
All but 3 corners: D' F' L' F L D U
Correction: R2 F' R' U'

Insert at *: U F' U' B2 U F U' B2


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 13, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

*3x3* - 18.42 18.95 17.71 20.15 18.25 = *18.54*
*Magic* - 1.30 1.58 1.15 1.18 1.21 = *1.23* _Comment - PB single and avg_
*Master Magic* - 2.52 2.36 2.38 2.43 2.47 = *2.43*


----------



## undick (Dec 13, 2010)

*2x2x2* : 7.63, 7.54, 9.38, 6.99, 7.34 = *7.50*
*3x3x3* : 17.16, 18.20, 15.21, 17.37, 16.15 = *16.89*
*4x4x4* : 1:58.10, 2:13.32, 2:00.12, 1:49.11, 2:22.53 = *2:03.85*
*3x3x3 One Handed* : 28.57, 29.83, 29.07, 29.12, 27.05 = *28.92*
*2x2x2 BLD* : 1:19.81, 1:11.99, 1:01.98 = *1:01.98*
*Magic* : 2.23, 2.70, 2.17, 2.19, 2.12 = *2.20*

*3x3x3 Fewest Move : 31 htm*


Spoiler



*Solution : B2 U2 F D' R U L2 U' R2 U2 R' F U2 R U2 B R' U L U' R U2 L' F' U B U' F U B2 U2 (31 moves)*

2x2x2 : B2 U2 F D' R (5/5)
2x2x3 : U L2 U' R2 U2 R' F (7/12)
F2L-1 : U2 R (2/14)
Leave 3 Corner : U2 B R' U L U' R U2 L' U * B' U2 (12/26)

Insert at * : U' F' U B U' F U' B' (5/31) cancel 3 moves


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 14, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 4.90, (6.60), 5.08, (3.79), 6.40 = *5.46*
*3x3x3*: (19.59), (16.08), 19.05, 16.77, 17.58 = *17.80*
_What!!! PB average by about a second_ 
*4x4x4*: 1:36.25, 1:36.49, (1:30.82), 1:35.58, (1:48.19) = *1:36.11*
*5x5x5*: 2:32.07, (2:21.76), (2:39.52), 2:33.61, 2:29.40 = *2:31.69*
*6x6x6*: (4:27.23), 4:14.98, 4:07.35, 4:26.62, (3:26.09) = *4:16.32*
_It’s been a couple of weeks since I’ve done this. Pretty bad, except for the PB single._
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:17.83), DNF(57.77), 1:17.23 = *1:17.23*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(5:42.45), 5:47.96, 5:38.22 = *5:38.22*
_switching to M2 for next week (hopefully)_
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (1:33.72), 58.26, 1:15.99, 1:01.04, (54.86) = *1:05.10*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:55.17*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:51.22*
*Megaminx*: 3:49.76, 3:38.38, (4:21.23), 3:36.18, (3:00.80) = *3:41.44*
*Pyraminx*: 12.09, (15.34), (7.41), 8.46, 9.30 = *9.95*


----------



## mande (Dec 14, 2010)

3x3: (16.36), (27.28), 19.09, 18.04, 21.13 = 19.42

3x3 OH: 38.95, 38.80, (35.70), 36.44, (44.97) = 38.06

3x3 BLD: 2:23.59, DNF, DNS = 2:23.59

Pyraminx: 15.92, 21.90, (27.27), 12.90, (12.12) = 16.90
Comment: Learned it day before yesterday.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 14, 2010)

*2x2BLD:* 54.33	dnf	31.89 = *31.89* ok
*3x3BLD:* 1:56.58 1:47.52 dnf = *1:47.52* ok
*4x4BLD:* dnf (7:30)	dnf (6:18) dnf (9:12) = *DNF* Arrgh, 3 / 2 / 3 pieces off 
Close, but as before close does not count !
*5x5BLD:* 22:56, 16:42, dnf = *16:42* real good
The third was 2+centers off att top and bottom (4 in all)
*Multi:	6/6 = 6* 28:41 (memo 19:50)
Had six cubes this week , a little faster too so ok


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*5x5x5:* 2:38.58, 3:00.72, 3:01.38, 3:08.34, 2:57.88 = *2:59.99*
Comment: I’ve gotten hooked again on 5x5x5. I have a new goal: to be as good with the bigcubes.com method as I am with AVG. I’m making good progress – this is my first sub-3 average of 5! (Admittedly, it’s barely sub-3, but still!)

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 34.59, DNF [28.22], 24.91 = *24.91*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:53.34, 3:07.84, 1:55.71 = *1:53.34*
Comment: Bad. On the second one I took a very long time to recall an image.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:36.56, 3:39], 7:45.94 [3:25], 7:31.93 [3:01] = *7:31.93*
Comment: First one off by 2 X centers; this is the first time I remember having two pieces to swap and using a piece that wasn’t solved yet as my third piece for the commutator – very stupid. I had a big memo recall pause on the second one – it might have been sub-7 otherwise. I had real trouble with some of the BH wing cases on the third one. I’m still in transition to BH wings; I really need to spend some serious time practicing the cases.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:39.58 [8:22], DNF [16:11.17, 6:39], 18:25.23 [9:48] = *17:39.58*
Comment: Congratulations, Mats, you beat me this week. Second one was off by 4 wings; I still don’t understand what went wrong with them. That second one was a really weird solve – it was very easy, but I popped twice and had big recall delays during the wings.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *1/3 = DNF* [8:51.25, 4:35]
Comment: Second one had 2 edges flipped because I didn’t see one of the flipped edges. Third one had 3 corners wrong – I memorized correctly, but recalled the wrong image.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 28.06, 33.22, 23.93, 26.52, 25.02 = *26.53*
Comment: Nice average.
*3x3x3:* 1:09.15, DNF [1:36.68], DNF [1:48.81], 1:55.91, 1:51.31 = *DNF*
Comment: Bad overall result, but that first solve was nice! Second one off by 3 edges, third one off by 2 edges flipped.
*Magic:* 9.53, 10.00, 9.75, 16.59, 9.00 = *9.76*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. 
*Master Magic:* 5.52, 4.08, 5.55, 4.19, 4.80 = *4.84*
*Clock:* 1:52.27 [0:29], 1:38.30 [0:23], DNF [2:13.96, 0:35], 1:48.13 [0:24], 2:22.93 [0:35] = *2:01.11*
Comment: Third one was two turns from solved.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:16.81], 1:44.41, 44.53, DNF [1:25.09], 1:13.47 = *DNF*
Comment: First and fourth solves had 2 edges flipped.
*Square-1:* 5:33.66 [5:31.66 + 2 = 5:33.66] [3:11], 4:56.18 [2:53], 5:05.72 [2:38], 5:02.47 [2:46], 2:51.41 [1:06] = *5:01.46*
Comment: Cases QS, QV, KA, KC, WW. On the first one I did an extra U at the end because I forgot which parity I had just done. The fifth one was already square – nice!


----------



## pvtparts (Dec 15, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 9.28, 7.97, 10.94, 8.85, 13.62 (Result of a +2) = *9.96*
Comment: I wanted to be sub-10 by the end of the year, so I'm happy.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 15, 2010)

Apart from my terrible 2x2 and 4x4 times (both of which I 'accidentally' deleted), this has been an insanely good week for me. 


*2x2 BLD:* 18.97+ , DNF (26.13), 17.30 = *17.30*
Comment: Getting faster. 

*3x3:* 14.53, 14.72, (13.47), 16.88, (17.08) = *15.38* 
Comment: Not so good at the end, but still an awesome avg with a good single.

*3x3 OH:* (31.50), 36.72, (37.93), 36.63, 34.05 = *35.80*
Comment: Better than before, but not that exciting.

*5x5:* 3:20.27, (3:03.66), (3:33.55), 3:06.22, 3:29.69 = *3:18.73*
Comment: No sub-3s, but new avg PB! 

*2+3+4 Relay: 2:04.34*
Comment: Fail 2x2 and 3x3, 4x4 was good until I did OLL parity twice. :fp Just wanted to do another event.

*Pyraminx:* 15.19, (15.81), 9.47, 9.77, (7.88) = *11.48*
Comment: These scrambles are harder than the easy qqTimer ones, so I didn't do that well. 

*Square-1:* 1:27.00, 1:11.36, (DNF), 1:02.59, (1:00.08) = *1:13.65*
Comment: I still can't get sub-1. :fp New avg PB, though. 
On the third solve, I couldn't get the scramble right, so I just did a DNF. Was I supposed to?

*Magic:* 1.36, (5.44), 1.25, (1.21), 1.33 = *1.31* 
Comment: I was nervous after the second solve, but the avg turned out great. Going slow = good times.

*Master Magic:* (3.36), 3.40, 3.71, (5.34), 4.47 = *3.86* 
Comment: Soooooooo good at the start, and a sub-4 avg.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 15, 2010)

FMC; *39* ortogonal transformations.



Spoiler



xx-cross : U2 D2 F' D R2 F2 L F2 U2 L2 F R (12)
p3 : U' R' U' R (4, 16)
ZBF2L : U L F U F' U * [L'] (6 , 22)
Niklas COLL : R U' L' U R' U' L (7, 29)
AUF : U2 (1, 30)
Leaving U-PLL
At the * insert L U F' B L2 B' F' U L2 to cancle one L move.

A shame I don't know this ZBLL, it would have been good =)

Edit: Not, that ZBLL is 14f*, I only lost 3 turns (including the AUF).


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 15, 2010)

2x2 : 7.49 ; 6.92 ; 5.13 ; 3.33 ; 5.34 = 5.80
3x3 : 16.96 ; 17.33 ; 17.34 ; 18.68 ; 16.90 = 17.21
4x4 : 1.32.22 ; 2.02.48 ; 1.30.15 ; 1.21.95 ; 1.16.58 = 1.28.11
5x5 : 2.51.66 ; 2.53.10 ; 2.47.63 ; 2.50.35 ; 2.55.22 = 2.51.70
2x2 BLD : 47.82 ; DNF ; 1.19.16 = 47.82
3x3 BLD : DNF ; 3.04.37 ; 2.34.37 = 2.34.37
3x3 MULTI : 1/2 8.43.18
3x3 OH : 46.11 ; 38.52 ; 42.33 ; 36.84 ; 27.55 = 39.23
3x3 WF : 4.54.49 ; 6.20.48 ; DNF ; 5.12.66 ; 5.43.35 = 5.45.50
234 RELAY : 2.00.64
2345 RELAY : 4.46.25
CLOCK : 15.84 ; 27.03 ; 14.73 ; 15.51 ; 14.51 = 15.36
Megaminx : 2.27.86 ; 2.43.74 ; 2.29.05 ; 2.24.95 ; 2.41.25 = 2.32.72
Pyraminx : 14.64 ; 8.54 ; 6.53 ; 8.33 ; 6.72 = 7.86
Square-1 : 42.36 ; 44.15 ; 35.20 ; 35.40 , 46.45 = 40.64


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 15, 2010)

*2x2: *4.27, 3.28, 4 k.19, 4.72, 3.83 = *4.10*
*3x3: *14.33, 16.90, 13.36, 18.31+, 14.06 = *15.10*
*4x4: *1:31.59, 1:08.71, 1:16.83, 55.84, 1:07.28 = *1:10.94*
*5x5: *2:10.13, 2:04.58, 2:17.11, 2:25.59, 2:18.41 = *2:15.22*
*2x2 BLD: *1:14.13, DNF(49.65), 45.77 = *45.77*
*3x3 BLD: *2:50.41, DNF(2:50.31), DNF(3:03.94) = *2:50.41*
*3x3 OH: *27.91, 31.86, 25.65, 31.25, 29.40 = *29.52*
*Megaminx: *2:48.36, 2:35.00, 2:27.61, 2:32.61, 2:48.86 = *2:38.66*
*Square-1: *35.84, 49.83, 49.21, 44.69, 30.94 = *43.25s*

What’s up with my 4x4? 55.84 to 1:31.59 was my range.


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 16, 2010)

FMC: 31


Spoiler



2x2x3 - 1 move: U2 D2 F' D R F2 L R F' 
Pseudo F2L - 1 move: U R B R' U2 R
3 cycle of 1x1x2 blocks: L' B L U' B' L' B L U . B U2
 
. = U' L U2 R' U R U2 L'

Solution:U2 D2 F' D R F2 L R F' U R B R' U2 R L' B L U' B' L' B L2 U2 R' U R U2 L' B U2


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 16, 2010)

*4x4x4BLD:* DNF 5:27.95 DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF

I almost forgot to do this week's competition; I've been focusing on the Christmas competition.


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2010)

*2x2 *: 4.77, 5.05, 5.14, 5.88, 9.17 = 5.36
Lollastsolvefail

*4x4*: 1:01.27, 1:17.60, 1:16.52, 1:29.00, 1:16.23 = 1:16.78
Meh...

*Pyraminx *: 7.20, 7.28, 5.49, 8.70, 5.91 = 6.80


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 16, 2010)

Jin said:


> *2x2 *: 4.77, 5.05, 5.14, 5.88, 9.17 = 5.36
> Lollastsolvefail
> 
> *4x4*: 1:01.27, 1:17.60, 1:16.52, 1:29.00, 1:16.23 = 1:16.78
> ...


 
Are these results from week 51? You already have results in post 15.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 16, 2010)

There were not as many contestants as usual this week.
End of school term or Christmas preparations? Whatever
Simon on top as usual, followed by Daniel, Morten and Cornelius.

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.45 Yes, We Can!
 2.96 SimonWestlund
 3.11 CatchO
 3.28 Shortey
 3.53 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3.58 AnsonL
 3.97 Puzzle
 4.07 rickcube
 4.44 kinch2002
 4.68 HaraldS
 5.05 Elliot
 5.25 Evan Liu
 5.39 Jin
 5.46 Keroma12
 5.80 Mcuber5
 6.60 pierrotlenageur
 6.68 Fire Cuber
 6.81 Zane_C
 6.88 marthaurion
 6.98 aronpm
 7.50 undick
 8.34 PeterV
 9.69 pvtparts
 10.01 Lumej
 10.57 da25centz
 10.98 jave
 26.53 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(34)

 9.90 SimonWestlund
 9.96 Yes, We Can!
 10.17 Shortey
 10.60 AnsonL
 11.14 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.46 Jin
 13.89 Puzzle
 13.92 Elliot
 14.06 CatchO
 14.50 Zane_C
 14.89 kinch2002
 15.10 rickcube
 15.24 marthaurion
 15.38 RCTACameron
 16.26 Evan Liu
 16.89 undick
 16.93 Fire Cuber
 17.21 Mcuber5
 17.51 pierrotlenageur
 17.80 Keroma12
 18.54 James Ludlow
 18.60 aronpm
 19.42 mande
 19.74 CUB3R01
 20.34 larf
 20.91 okayama
 21.63 AustinReed
 24.60 PeterV
 25.46 Lumej
 28.78 da25centz
 30.70 celli
 31.30 jave
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF HaraldS
*4x4x4*(23)

 39.33 Hyprul 9-ty2
 48.56 SimonWestlund
 53.92 Shortey
 54.11 AnsonL
 55.34 pierrotlenageur
 1:00.00 Yes, We Can!
 1:02.63 kinch2002
 1:10.94 rickcube
 1:10.98 Evan Liu
 1:12.20 Elliot
 1:18.52 CUB3R01
 1:20.91 Jin
 1:22.22 Fire Cuber
 1:22.46 larf
 1:28.11 Mcuber5
 1:30.80 Zane_C
 1:36.11 Keroma12
 1:53.16 jave
 1:55.40 okayama
 2:03.85 undick
 2:12.56 Lumej
 2:14.66 AustinReed
 DNF HaraldS
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:28.21 SimonWestlund
 1:33.31 Shortey
 1:34.28 Yes, We Can!
 1:41.37 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:01.10 kinch2002
 2:03.02 pierrotlenageur
 2:07.94 AnsonL
 2:15.22 rickcube
 2:31.69 Keroma12
 2:45.84 larf
 2:49.98 Evan Liu
 2:51.70 Mcuber5
 2:59.99 Mike Hughey
 3:18.73 RCTACameron
 4:42.29 marthaurion
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:54.12 SimonWestlund
 3:44.92 Shortey
 4:16.32 Keroma12
 4:18.81 pierrotlenageur
 4:38.74 kinch2002
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:52.57 SimonWestlund
 5:00.52 Yes, We Can!
 7:29.12 kinch2002
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 17.17 AnsonL
 17.19 Shortey
 19.54 Yes, We Can!
 19.65 SimonWestlund
 19.75 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.81 Elliot
 25.25 Puzzle
 27.70 kinch2002
 28.92 undick
 29.52 rickcube
 29.66 Zane_C
 35.58 Evan Liu
 35.80 RCTACameron
 38.06 mande
 39.23 Mcuber5
 43.88 marthaurion
 51.63 pierrotlenageur
 1:05.10 Keroma12
 1:06.52 Lumej
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:17.57 kinch2002
 1:46.86 SimonWestlund
 2:32.91 Lumej
 3:04.90 Shortey
 5:45.50 Mcuber5
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 12.01 SimonWestlund
 13.43 Shortey
 17.30 RCTACameron
 17.68 kinch2002
 18.27 AnsonL
 18.46 aronpm
 19.89 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.40 Yes, We Can!
 20.61 Evan Liu
 24.91 Mike Hughey
 30.07 Zane_C
 31.89 MatsBergsten
 43.01 okayama
 45.77 rickcube
 47.82 Mcuber5
 50.25 pierrotlenageur
 59.18 Elliot
 1:01.98 undick
 1:17.23 Keroma12
 DNF Lumej
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 33.44 Ville Seppänen
 42.15 aronpm
 1:16.97 Zane_C
 1:19.03 SimonWestlund
 1:21.04 kinch2002
 1:30.41 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:47.52 MatsBergsten
 1:53.34 Mike Hughey
 2:23.59 mande
 2:34.37 Mcuber5
 2:37.94 pierrotlenageur
 2:42.09 AnsonL
 2:50.41 rickcube
 2:50.85 okayama
 3:37.44 Lumej
 4:52.67 Elliot
 5:38.22 Keroma12
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF Shortey
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 3:17.12 Ville Seppänen
 4:03.03 aronpm
 5:04.28 kinch2002
 5:27.95 cmhardw
 6:45.54 SimonWestlund
 7:31.93 Mike Hughey
16:04.59 okayama
17:25.17 Yes, We Can!
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

12:35.20 kinch2002
16:42.00 MatsBergsten
17:39.58 Mike Hughey
27:08.68 SimonWestlund
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF okayama
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

7/7 (30:20)  kinch2002
6/6 (28:41)  MatsBergsten
8/10 (34:23)  Ville Seppänen
4/5 (24:22)  Yes, We Can!
4/5 (25:33)  SimonWestlund
7/12 (55:56)  Zane_C
4/7 (14:53)  aronpm
1/2 ( 7:35)  Shortey
1/2 (15:21)  Elliot
1/3 ( 4:35)  Mike Hughey
1/2 ( 8:43)  Mcuber5
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 40.52 kinch2002
 59.50 SimonWestlund
 1:18.25 Shortey
 2:22.96 Yes, We Can!
 DNF aronpm
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 1:01.74 SimonWestlund
 1:03.22 Shortey
 1:07.71 Yes, We Can!
 1:07.92 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:27.76 pierrotlenageur
 1:32.64 Evan Liu
 1:34.92 kinch2002
 1:44.36 Elliot
 1:55.17 Keroma12
 2:00.64 Mcuber5
 2:01.82 Jin
 2:02.77 Zane_C
 2:04.34 RCTACameron
 2:05.41 marthaurion
 2:06.62 Fire Cuber
 2:46.33 Lumej
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:34.40 SimonWestlund
 2:46.88 Shortey
 2:53.80 Yes, We Can!
 3:03.97 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:24.19 kinch2002
 3:24.71 pierrotlenageur
 4:43.21 Evan Liu
 4:46.25 Mcuber5
 4:47.64 Zane_C
 4:51.22 Keroma12
 5:05.55 Fire Cuber
 5:52.21 Lumej
 6:41.91 marthaurion
*Magic*(11)

 1.23 James Ludlow
 1.31 RCTACameron
 1.32 SimonWestlund
 1.39 Evan Liu
 1.50 AustinReed
 1.53 kinch2002
 1.64 Shortey
 1.87 marthaurion
 2.20 undick
 3.01 pierrotlenageur
 9.76 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.43 James Ludlow
 2.91 Evan Liu
 3.22 kinch2002
 3.23 Yes, We Can!
 3.57 SimonWestlund
 3.86 RCTACameron
 4.66 Shortey
 4.84 Mike Hughey
 5.48 marthaurion
*Clock*(9)

 7.36 larf
 7.37 kinch2002
 9.76 SimonWestlund
 12.76 Shortey
 13.98 Evan Liu
 14.28 Hyprul 9-ty2
 15.36 Mcuber5
 20.43 Zane_C
 2:01.11 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.78 Puzzle
 4.94 SimonWestlund
 5.59 Shortey
 6.39 kinch2002
 6.83 Jin
 7.86 Mcuber5
 8.74 Yes, We Can!
 9.95 Keroma12
 11.45 Evan Liu
 11.48 RCTACameron
 12.18 Zane_C
 13.32 Elliot
 14.56 pierrotlenageur
 16.50 CUB3R01
 16.91 mande
 17.70 marthaurion
 21.53 aronpm
 22.64 da25centz
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(9)

 58.59 SimonWestlund
 1:37.72 Puzzle
 1:39.82 kinch2002
 1:40.46 Yes, We Can!
 1:59.09 Shortey
 2:29.04 AnsonL
 2:32.72 Mcuber5
 2:38.66 rickcube
 3:41.44 Keroma12
*Square-1*(11)

 20.07 SimonWestlund
 24.41 Shortey
 27.84 kinch2002
 35.02 Yes, We Can!
 40.64 Mcuber5
 41.43 Hyprul 9-ty2
 43.25 rickcube
 57.05 AustinReed
 1:00.17 Evan Liu
 1:13.65 RCTACameron
 5:01.46 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

29 Shortey
31 Sébastien_Auroux
31 undick
31 okayama
32 irontwig
32 Yes, We Can!
32 SimonWestlund
34 Attila
35 Cubenovice
36 kinch2002
39 Kenneth
39 CatchO
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

388 SimonWestlund
342 kinch2002
305 Shortey
289 Yes, We Can!
203 Hyprul 9-ty2
183 Zane_C
166 Evan Liu
162 Mcuber5
161 AnsonL
147 pierrotlenageur
139 aronpm
134 Elliot
134 rickcube
123 Keroma12
105 Puzzle
104 RCTACameron
101 Mike Hughey
90 Jin
87 undick
80 MatsBergsten
78 okayama
74 Ville Seppänen
73 marthaurion
69 CatchO
59 Fire Cuber
58 Lumej
50 mande
49 larf
39 AustinReed
39 CUB3R01
39 James Ludlow
29 HaraldS
24 cmhardw
22 Sébastien_Auroux
20 jave
19 irontwig
18 PeterV
17 da25centz
16 Attila
15 Cubenovice
13 Kenneth
11 guusrs
7 celli
7 pvtparts


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 16, 2010)

Noooo...I forgot to submit. Can I get them in now?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 16, 2010)

I just added 5x5, the two relays, the magics, and clock. Is this ok? I forgot to transfer from my word doc


----------



## guusrs (Dec 16, 2010)

FMC: DNF. 
Scramble looked easy so did not my 32-move backup solution and failed to get sub-30 ;-(
Gus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 16, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Noooo...I forgot to submit. Can I get them in now?


 
Of course, the sooner the better...
@Evan Liu, @Guus, I'll add yours too.

edit: @Daniel, on afterthought: you wouldn't dare beat my results in 5x5bld and Multi, would you


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry Mats, bad news for you on the 5bld and multibld front 
For the next one let me know how many you're doing, and I'll do one less (as long as it's 6 or more )

*2x2x2:* 4.38, (4.24), 4.37, (4.85), 4.57 = *4.44*
*3x3x3:* (15.10), 14.68, 14.97, 15.02, (13.85) = *14.89*
*4x4x4:* 1:04.92, 1:03.29, (57.59), 59.69, (1:05.83) = *1:02.63*
*5x5x5:* (2:05.27), 2:03.26, (1:56.48), 2:00.04, 2:00.01 = *2:01.10*
*6x6x6:* 4:42.21, (4:25.50), 4:38.27, (4:50.67), 4:35.75 = *4:38.74*
*7x7x7:* (7:03.21), 7:25.21, (7:46.07), 7:37.64, 7:24.52 = *7:29.12*
*2x2x2BLD:* 26.42, 17.68, 24.35 = *17.68*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:54.28, 1:21.04, DNS = *1:21.04*
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:04.28, DNS, DNS = *5:04.28*
*5x5x5BLD:* 12:35.20, DNS, DNS = *12:35.20*
*MultiBLD: 7/7 30:20*
*OH:* 28.15, (29.73), 29.70, 25.25, (24.39) = *27.70*
*Feet:* (1:10.57), 1:18.85, (1:25.24), 1:16.42, 1:17.45 = *1:17.57*
*MTS:* (37.53), 38.04, (42.32), 42.16, 41.37 = *40.52*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:34.92*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:24.19*
*Magic:* (1.45), 1.48, 1.59, (1.83), 1.52 = *1.53*
*Master Magic:* (3.05), 3.06, 3.37, 3.23, (3.41) = *3.22*
My practise has paid off. I think I was around 4.5-5 seconds last week 
*Clock:* (8.92), 7.77, 7.21, (6.87), 7.14 = *7.37*
Some nice scrambles there
*Megaminx:* (1:45.43), 1:38.58, (1:31.04), 1:39.60, 1:41.27 = *1:39.82*
*Pyraminx:* 6.48, 6.47, 6.21, (7.17), (5.36) = *6.39*
*Square-1:* 28.55, (25.01), 27.95, (32.63), 27.01 = *27.84*
*FMC: 36 moves* R' B2 U2 F R' L2 U L B' L B' U' L U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L2 U2 L U' L' U L U' L' U' L' B L B' U L'


Spoiler



Start with Normal Scramble with premove L' (scramble: D' R2 U2 R2 F L2 U F' U' B' R' D2 U' L F' L D2 R2)
2x2x2: R' B2 U2 F R' (5)
2x2x3: L2 U L B' L B' (11)
F2L-1: U' L2 (13) (premove was to move this block to a better place)
Switch to inverse scramble with premoves: L2 U B L' B L' U' L2 R F' U2 B2 R
Undo old premove: L (14)
EO: U' B L' B' L (19)
Leave 3 corners: U L U L' U' L U L' U2 (28)
Got bored because the solution was rubbish, so I just did the OLL/9 move comm/whatever you want to call it to solve the thing
Finish: L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L (37)
1 move cancels when you put the normal and inverse bits together. Pretty rubbish generally


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 16, 2010)

Hahahahaha.

I monopolised the magic events! I don't think I've ever won magic before.


----------

